# More Smoked King Salmon



## cmayna (Aug 24, 2015)

Had to prepare for yesterday's fishing excursion on the Pacific ocean, so Saturday I smoked some more Salmon, using my standard dry brine mix of dark brown sugar with non iodized salt  (4/1 ratio).  Brined for 7 hours, rinsed and room dried with a fan for 2 hours.  Smoked in one of my big chiefs for 3 1/2 hours, starting out at 130*, bumped to 145* then bumped to 160* until I reached an IT of 145* 


Couple small whole filets of a fish I caught a week earlier on the same boat we went out on yesterday.












image.jpg



__ cmayna
__ Aug 24, 2015






After 4-5 hours in the dry brine












image.jpg



__ cmayna
__ Aug 24, 2015






Getting ready to come of out the smoker












image.jpg



__ cmayna
__ Aug 24, 2015






Cooling down












image.jpg



__ cmayna
__ Aug 24, 2015


















image.jpg



__ cmayna
__ Aug 24, 2015


















image.jpg



__ cmayna
__ Aug 24, 2015






Being prepared on the boat  with cream cheese, crackers, capers to feed some hungry fishermen and women.












image.jpg



__ cmayna
__ Aug 24, 2015


----------



## msuiceman (Aug 24, 2015)

looks darn tasty! i love smoked salmon... have some in the freezer i should thaw and make a dip out of, come to think about it.


----------



## atomicsmoke (Aug 24, 2015)

Great salmon smoke. How was the catch? I am sure you brought home more than the filets you put in :-)


----------



## cmayna (Aug 24, 2015)

Yup!  Another good day on the boat.


----------



## sb59 (Aug 27, 2015)

Looks good as usual Craig! Question, Have you ever vacuum packed and frozen some of those pieces after smoked? If so, how well do they hold up and taste some months down the road?


----------



## msuiceman (Aug 27, 2015)

SB59 said:


> Looks good as usual Craig! Question, Have you ever vacuum packed and frozen some of those pieces after smoked? If so, how well do they hold up and taste some months down the road?


I do that all the time and it works pretty darn well! I save them up to about a year that way (hot smoked/cooked) and vacuum sealed.


----------



## sb59 (Aug 27, 2015)

Thanks for the input MSUICEman. I just smoked some large trout fillets ala Craigs method for salmon, & will freeze a few to see how they taste down the road.


----------



## cmayna (Aug 27, 2015)

Yes, I normally let the pieces rest overnight in the fridge and then next day vacuum seal and freeze.  All but one whole filet of the above fish are now in the freezer.  This weekend I'll be doing some smoked Lox for a friend.  Will vacuum seal and freeze afterwards.


----------



## sb59 (Aug 27, 2015)

Thanks for the reply. I usually always smoke as much as I can fit in the smoker and freeze after resting a day in the fridge. I never tried fish, I was afraid it might mush up. I'll try freezing tomorrow some of the trout I smoked today. That's if there is any left after my family gets done picking at it!


----------



## beuregard (Aug 27, 2015)

Just curious, with the brown sugar and salt dry brine, are you just applying it directly to the filets, or is this sitting in a wet brine of some type. The picture looks like the rubbed  filet is sitting in Tupperware with water? Thanks Tim


----------



## sb59 (Aug 27, 2015)

It's just 1 part salt to 4 parts brown sugar. Layer some on the bottom of the vessel, lay the fillets on top & cover with the salt sugar mixture, repeat as if making a lasagna. The liquid comes from the fish as it cures. I saw so many of Craig's posts I had to try it. Works just as well with large trout fillets. I don't know what boat he fishes on but he keeps the guys well fed, I bet he could come home with a limit of salmon without wetting a line!


----------



## cmayna (Aug 27, 2015)

Yes, it's a 1/4 ratio of Salt/Dark brown sugar ratio.


----------

